
How to Transfer a Software Project - cauliflower99
http://www.dcaulfield.com/transfer-a-software-project-lessons-learned/
======
geoffbp
This is relevant to the current situation at my workplace. The "not taking on
too much" thing is hard to avoid in normal circumstances, now with less staff
due to COVID it's more challenging

